# Car seat question



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

Even though the car seat appears to be installed properly (there's a dial on the side that indicates if it is), DS's head falls forward. It kills me to know this, and I'm constantly moving his head (while the car is stopped) to a more upright position. Is this normal? Is there anything I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

The seat needs to be at a 45 degree recline. What seat are you using? In most cases, you can use a pool noodle under the base (or a tightly rolled towel) to get a better recline.

ETA: You can't always go by the indicator. Not that it's wrong, but if your car is on even a slight slope when you install the car, it can affect the angle.


----------



## editornj (Jan 4, 2008)

It's made by Graco. That dial on the side moves according to the angle the seat is positioned. It's on the last setting, so I might have to try a towel. Thanks!


----------



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

This happened to my first son also - I think it was at least partially due to the fact that he was really tiny when he was born. It might be a good idea to take it to a carseat inspection station in your area just to be sure. Also, you may want to check out this site for more info: http://www.car-seat.org/index.php


----------



## funkychunkymunky (Mar 26, 2008)

This happened to us too until we got one of those tube things kids use to float on the pool that look like huge straws. We cut it and put it against the back of the seat to straighten out the car seat. It's good material to use since it doesn't squish out easily.

http://www.realpooldeals.com/cw2/Ass...oss_Noodle.png


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I bought Britax Wizards for dd2 and dd3 - the wings keep the little one's head from falling forward. Meant for side impact protection, but I liked that her head didn't hang forward when she fell asleep. If you are committed to the seat you have, I'd ignore the reading saying what angle you want/have, and use a rolled up towel or pool noodle to get a better incline.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

we always used a rolled towel under the base on our graco.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

If adjustments to the seat don't help, you could get one of those little C-shaped pillows. They look like travel pillows for adults, but are teeny tiny. Tuck it around your babe's neck and it should prevent roly poly head.

I have seen them at Babies R Us before.


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

I replaced the head support in my daughter's graco safeseat with an aftermarket one, and I've heard some people say that's a no-no, but I'd rather an aftermarket piece than her head lolling forward like that. worked perfectly.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
If adjustments to the seat don't help, you could get one of those little C-shaped pillows. They look like travel pillows for adults, but are teeny tiny. Tuck it around your babe's neck and it should prevent roly poly head.

I have seen them at Babies R Us before.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
I replaced the head support in my daughter's graco safeseat with an aftermarket one, and I've heard some people say that's a no-no, but I'd rather an aftermarket piece than her head lolling forward like that. worked perfectly.

NO. Aftermarket additions to a car seat are huge no nos.

-Angela


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
NO. Aftermarket additions to a car seat are huge no nos.

-Angela

You know, as a general rule, I would agree with this. But it's also a huge no-no to have a baby's head flopping forward in a carseat. I've had the seat checked and rechecked, and installed in a different position in the car, and the angle is correct. Her head still flopped forward. The head support fixed the problem.

What else would you suggest, when there's still a problem with a properly installed, properly angled, good carseat?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to family safety.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
You know, as a general rule, I would agree with this. But it's also a huge no-no to have a baby's head flopping forward in a carseat. I've had the seat checked and rechecked, and installed in a different position in the car, and the angle is correct. Her head still flopped forward. The head support fixed the problem.

What else would you suggest, when there's still a problem with a properly installed, properly angled, good carseat?

A certified installer is not going to let you leave with a carseat installed in such a way that baby's head droops. Were the installers certified? Did they see the baby? Did you explain the problem?

A good tech would fix it....

If it were up to me with no CPS tech available, I would increase the recline so it didn't happen. As mentioned- a pool noodle or tightly rolled towel can be used.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If the child's head is flopping over, it's not reclined enough for the baby. Those recline indicators are horrible. If you have it at the last recline setting, I would get some pool noodles. Put the recline foot all the way up, and use the noodle. If one thickness isn't enough, duct tape three of them into a pyramid. That will do the trick







In a couple of months, when the babe has good head control, make sure to decrease the angle and make it a bit more upright. That is ideal--just reclined enough to prevent head floppage.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are 3 adjustment levels on the Snugride base. Do you have it all the way in the top one, the most extended one? I've only had to add something to a SR for recline maybe one time. Most people just don't know they can make it more reclined. The recline monitor is very generous as there is a range of acceptable reclines, you obviously want the most for a small baby. I always recline it as much as possible for nb w/out going into the orange.


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
A certified installer is not going to let you leave with a carseat installed in such a way that baby's head droops. Were the installers certified? Did they see the baby? Did you explain the problem?

A good tech would fix it....

If it were up to me with no CPS tech available, I would increase the recline so it didn't happen. As mentioned- a pool noodle or tightly rolled towel can be used.

-Angela


Yes, this was a certified tech. Yes, i explained the problem, and yes, they saw the baby. She would only do this when she fell asleep (her head would roll to one side, and the included head support was too shallow to keep it from rolling all the way down onto her chest), and she always wakes up when the car is stopped so the tech couldn't see it happening. In any case, the tech checked and rechecked the angle, which was as far reclined as the seat will allow, and measured properly as well. They didn't know what else to do and told me that it was unwise to recline the seat further, because it would compromise the protection in a forward-motion crash, causing the baby's spine to take too much directional stress.

The problem with the aftermarket headrest is that it _can_ (can, not does) cause the straps not to fit solidly over the baby's shoulders and make it possible for the baby to slip out of the seat in an accident. i adjusted it so that the straps are firmly over her shoulders, not down toward her arms. The straps fit properly, and the chest clip is in the proper place - she is not coming out of there. And, her head no longer rolls to the side.

until someone can advise me of a better solution, I believe a conscientiously used, properly installed aftermarket headrest is safer than extending the recline of the seat too far OR letting her head just loll around. If I'm wrong and there's a better solution, i'll be more than glad to implement it. I'm just doing the best i can with what i've got here.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
until someone can advise me of a better solution, I believe a conscientiously used, properly installed aftermarket headrest is safer than extending the recline of the seat too far OR letting her head just loll around. If I'm wrong and there's a better solution, i'll be more than glad to implement it. I'm just doing the best i can with what i've got here.

The better solutions are above by our friendly techs







To recline the seat further using pool noodles or rolled towels.

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Use two rolled towels, one on either side of the baby. An aftermarket head rest is NEVER the answer.


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The better solutions are above by our friendly techs







To recline the seat further using pool noodles or rolled towels.

-Angela

The problem is that I was told - and for perfectly logical reason - not to recline the seat further. If I was rear-ended or hit something, her spine would take a lot of directional force from the weight of her head if the recline is too deep. I've felt like I'd rather use an aftermarket piece, installed and used carefully, than risk damaging her spine.

Quote:

Use two rolled towels, one on either side of the baby.
It seems like these would shift around a lot when she moves. she tries desperately to sit upright while she's in the carseat, and she picks her head up and looks around and turns it from side to side a lot. how do you keep the towels in place and away from her face, or out from behind her head if she shifts around a lot? the headrest we bought is vented at the sides and is held in place by her body weight resting against it (and by adjustable panels that go around the straps, just like the one that came with the seat), so it doesn't move and she can't smash her face up against it and smother.

i'm really not advocating for this silly headrest - I'm just trying to reason through what's best in this case. maybe i've been too indoctrinated with the "nothing loose where baby sleeps" bit, because she does sleep in the car and I don't want a rolled towel or receiving blanket or something to shift out of position and create a problem all their own.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
until someone can advise me of a better solution, I believe a conscientiously used, properly installed aftermarket headrest is safer than extending the recline of the seat too far OR letting her head just loll around. If I'm wrong and there's a better solution, i'll be more than glad to implement it. I'm just doing the best i can with what i've got here.

What is the safety issue with her head falling forward? This seems to be entirely a comfort issue, and a fairly temporary one... in a couple of months, it won't happen anymore. Meanwhile, in a collision, her head will move backward and forward as expected, and a properly-installed seat will (except in the most extreme accidents) prevent it from moving too far.

If your child suffers a neck injury in a seat with an aftermarket headrest installed, insurance might not cover the costs of surgery and/or therapy to repair or mitigate the damage. How you, personally, would feel about the outcome is another issue, and one that no one else can advise on.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

It's a safety issue for the first month or so, and thereafter if the child is gross motor delayed. Once the baby is able to pick up her own head, it's not really a safety issue.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
It's a safety issue for the first month or so, and thereafter if the child is gross motor delayed. Once the baby is able to pick up her own head, it's not really a safety issue.









:

Since I see we're talking about a baby that's at least 4 months old, I would say the head droop is not an issue unless there is another physical issue going on.

-Angela


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We have always had this problem with my now four year old. She just tends to flop forward when sleeping. Drives my MIL nuts. It's just a comfort issue once they have good neck control. Prior to that, tightly rolled recieving blankets should be placed on either side of the baby. The head supports that go behind baby can slip down behind their head FORCING their head forward. Not a good idea! I know that they look uncomfortable with their heads flopped forward sleeping, but an 4 month old with good neck control is fine. And tightly rolled recieving blankets are fine too, not a suffocation hazard as they should be up against the seat, btw. the baby and the side.


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
What is the safety issue with her head falling forward? This seems to be entirely a comfort issue, and a fairly temporary one... in a couple of months, it won't happen anymore.

The concern for me is her airway. If she sleeps like that for a longish period of time - even the twenty minutes it takes me to get from Target back to the house - is it possible she's compromising her ability to breathe?

she's a healthy kid with great head control, almost four months, and can pull herself into a seated position (and right on over forwards, heh) from a recline, but it's not that it looks uncomfy, it actually looks a little dangerous. i don't want her to suffocate herself with her chin down on her chest like that.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 

she's a healthy kid with great head control, almost four months, and can pull herself into a seated position (and right on over forwards, heh) from a recline, but it's not that it looks uncomfy, it actually looks a little dangerous. i don't want her to suffocate herself with her chin down on her chest like that.

She won't, trust me


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

I do believe the aftermarket devices made for car seats invalidate any warranty the carseats have and also potentially any liability on the part of insurers b/c the car seat is not being used "as recommended".

what you do w/ that information is up to you.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
She won't, trust me

















:

At that age it's not really a concern.

-Angela


----------



## STJinNoVa (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







:

At that age it's not really a concern.

-Angela

So let me guess - a baby product manufacturer just made $19.99 off my paranoia.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
So let me guess - a baby product manufacturer just made $19.99 off my paranoia.









Yep. And worse, put your child at risk in a car crash. I really wish they'd pull those sorts of items off the market.

-Angela


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STJinNoVa* 
The concern for me is her airway. If she sleeps like that for a longish period of time - even the twenty minutes it takes me to get from Target back to the house - is it possible she's compromising her ability to breathe?

she's a healthy kid with great head control, almost four months, and can pull herself into a seated position (and right on over forwards, heh) from a recline, but it's not that it looks uncomfy, it actually looks a little dangerous. i don't want her to suffocate herself with her chin down on her chest like that.

Imagine trying to sleep through your airway being blocked. Nope, doesn't happen. She'll wake enough to move her head to breathe if she has to. (This is why SIDS is so mysterious... there's no evidence of airway obstruction; baby simply stops getting oxygen and there's no apparent cause, so baby doesn't try to fix it.) Even so, I don't think she *could* flop forward enough to obstruct her airway.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I heard a CPS Instructor today call them "unregulated products" instead of aftermarket products. Because, they are just that, unregulated-- dangerous, not crash-tested, can be harmul, prey on parents worries and fears. Heads flopping forward and cutting off the airway IS a concern with bitty newborns, it is. But once they have head control, it's not so much, as long as there is no gross motor delay. The side rolled blankets do really help, try 'em!


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

If you're still skeptical try it yourself you can flop your head in any which way and still be able to breath even with your chin really tucked into your chest your airway is still open and really its not even harder to breath... just make sure your babes mouth and nose stay uncovered......


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
I heard a CPS Instructor today call them "unregulated products" instead of aftermarket products.

Yes, that's the new term we're supposed to use. I'm just used to saying AM. But unregulated makes it sound much more dangerous and serious.


----------



## ee_lime (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treqi* 
If you're still skeptical try it yourself you can flop your head in any which way and still be able to breath even with your chin really tucked into your chest your airway is still open and really its not even harder to breath... just make sure your babes mouth and nose stay uncovered......

EXACTLY.......Try this, but also relax your neck and throat muscles like when you are asleep. It is really hard to breath when your chin is on your chest and your muscles and throat is relaxed. I read about a study done in Australia I believe, well it showed that infants blood oxygen levels go way down when they are in car seats and how it is dangerous to let your lo's head hang forward like that.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ee_lime* 
EXACTLY.......Try this, but also relax your neck and throat muscles like when you are asleep. It is really hard to breath when your chin is on your chest and your muscles and throat is relaxed. I read about a study done in Australia I believe, well it showed that infants blood oxygen levels go way down when they are in car seats and how it is dangerous to let your lo's head hang forward like that.

That's why you aren't supposed to let baby use the carseat to sleep when not in the car and yes, if you can fix the recline safely, do it. If not, I wouldn't worry all that much w/ a healthy infant who is on ly sleeping a short time in the seat in a moving car. My oldest has his flopped sideways and up a lot b/c he's ffing and that's just where his head goes.


----------

